# Mac: Tech Support Scam, www.support.me on Safari



## BuffaloJack1 (Aug 26, 2015)

I clicked on the 2nd hit for "youtube to mp3" on Google Chrome. As soon as I was directed to the site, I got a pop-up saying my computer was infected with a virus and to call a number for Apple tech support. I could not close the pop-up or anything else so I panicked and called the number.

They gained access to my computer by asking me to go to Safari and typing in "www.support.me" into the address bar. The cyber-criminal then asked me to put in a 6-digit password which the "tech" gave me. I put it in and gave him access to my Mac.

My computer proceeded to download something. I clicked on the downloaded file when it finished. He asked me for information -- name, phone number, email address. (I gave him a spamgourmet address.)

He supposedly showed me that my firewall was off and that my computer was now vulnerable. He asked me to hold and then transferred me to his "manager" and she told me I would need to pay $199 for the firewall. This is when I realized I was being scammed and I eventually hung up. They still had access to my computer and tried calling me back and typed in textedit, "I'm so sorry we got disconnected we tried calling you back." They were still doing something with my Mac when I ultimately forced quit every program I had open and shut down my computer.

I downloaded Malwarebytes and Avira. Neither found anything. I read on a forum that I should wipe my hard drive.

_Please _let me know what I should do!
:banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You can indeed close out of those popups, its just a little bit more difficult to do so.

If anything on the internet that is not a trusted business says "Call this number" the first thing to do is to NOT call that number. Also NOBODY should ever remote into your PC.

Chances are that they didn't do much. You could think about restoring the Mac and then starting fresh.


----------

